# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам > Божественная мастерская >  Шьем Божествам

## Джая д.д

Дхоти получились немного большеватыми  :sorry:

----------


## Яшода д д

Из каких тканей можно шить одежды Божествам?Можно ли шить из синтетики, но делать подкладку из Х/Б?

----------


## Шобха Чандра дас

Мы своим шьем из атласа и шелка! Супруга подкладку делает из ХБ когда из атласа шьет.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Из каких тканей можно шить одежды Божествам?Можно ли шить из синтетики, но делать подкладку из Х/Б?


Да можно. Главное, чтобы ненатуральная ткань не соприкасалась с телом Божества. Можно делать подкладку из х/б или шелка.

----------


## Джая д.д



----------


## Джая д.д



----------


## kripacharja das

Харе Кришна!Примите мои поклоны. Извините пожалуйста, а кто-нибудь может сшить одежды для Божеств на заказ?

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

А Вы в Москве? У нас в Питере можно к матаджи Шашимукхи обратиться.

----------


## kripacharja das

г.Арзамас Нижегородская обл.

----------


## kripacharja das

Скажите пожалуйста, а возможно ли  заказать как-нибудь по почте? Я например вышлю комплект одежд(что бы снять мерки)...Ну и всё такое?
Я конечно же понимаю что всё это дополнительные беспокойства, просто обратиться не к кому.В Нижнем Новгороде никто не шьёт...
И если вдруг всё это будет возможно, сколько всё это будет стоить???Спасибо!

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Я обязательно спрошу, как только смогу до нее дозвониться! вы на Грушу часом не едете? А то я еду, могла бы взять одежки, если шо....
А Вы вообще не комплексуйте! Шейте сами! У нас вот прабху - брахмачари сами шьют, и даже вышивают! Выражают свой вкус! Очень красиво получается. На самом деле можно придумать очень несложные технологии изготовления одежд для Божеств! Из ленточек, и прочая...  :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> В Нижнем Новгороде никто не шьёт...


Прям не верится даже.Вроде много преданных живёт там .

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

> ...можно придумать очень несложные технологии изготовления одежд для Божеств! Из ленточек, и прочая...


 кстати да
вот например:

----------


## kripacharja das

На Грушу нет.В лучшем случае на Садху-Сангну.
Я просто подумал что лучше если каждый делает то, что хорошо умеет и любит.Я шить не умею...

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Я тоже не умею. Но шью  :smilies:  А чё? Научим! (В каждой шутке есть доля правды!)

----------


## kripacharja das

Спасибо конечно,большое... Тут на основные дела времени только-только...
Может быть в следующей жизни

----------


## Susila dasi

Нада, а мне бы Гаура Нитай сделать парики. Клок волос синтетических лежит, отрезала с большого парика  :dandavat: , мне разрешили  :sorry:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

ну сделай.

----------


## Susila dasi

> ну сделай.


 Не знаю как.  Может подскажешь какая основа и как волосы к ней крепить?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Ну я вязала крючком  шапочку ,к ней и клеила,текстильным клеем.
Мне так удобнее,Мани Манджари по другому делает,но она то МАСТЕР,а я так...себе.

----------


## Susila dasi

Матаджи Прия разместила ссылку на сайт Джаядева. http://deity-dress.com/index.php?opt...d=14&Itemid=13. Красиво и интересные идеи есть. Мне кажется, что это больше подойдет большим Божествам. Маленьким больше подойдет мелкий рисунок. Мани Манжари посоветовала заказать одежды Божествам у Тапана, он во Вриндаване рядом с Гошалой работает. Мне очень понравилось. И Божествам на польском туре у него заказывать стали. очень аккуратно делает и он сам художник, красивые рисунки создает. Для Венгерских Радхи Шьямасундары одежды делал. Если нужно, у меня телефон есть его. Вот его работы, конечно московским Божествам ещё дома украсили одежды- тесьма, камешки и тд:
   
Может у кого-то ещё есть ссылки на сайты, где Божествам шьют профессионально? Выложите, пожалуйста. Может у кого-то есть фотки мастерских, где шьют одежды, вышивают? Интересно посмотреть

----------


## Манджуваника д

> Мани Манджари по другому делает,но она то МАСТЕР,а я так...себе.


Ну-у-у, матаджи, не скромничайте!!! Ваши советы и мастер-классы очень вдохновляют и помогают практически. Так что - нижайшие поклоны и бурные апплодисменты :buket:

----------


## Манджуваника д

А, кстати, может быть Мани Манджари расскажет (а еще лучше покажет) как она делает парички Их Светлостям?

----------


## Прия дд

А вот симпатичные одежды с розочками

http://tasha108.ru/?p=2554#more-2554

----------


## Прия дд

Как-то раз, по милости Господа, попалась мне на глаза вот такая фотография



"Ух ты", -думаю,-"какие кренделя на чадарах! Надо попробовать сшить такие!"
Я обычно стараюсь шить из шёлка и чадары делаю классической формы, вот такие



потому что шёлк сыпется и края очень неудобно обрабатывать. Но эти завитушки не могли оставить меня равнодушной, и я взяла в руки свой любимый инструмент-ВЫЖИГАТЕЛЬ. 



С помощью него дети в СССР на фанерках выжигали, вот и у нас такая штука сохранилась. Сейчас тоже такие продают, 700-800 рублей стоит.
Я раньше очень любила из креп-сатина шить, по-моему, у него куча достоинств:

-он гладкокрашеный, без рисунка, и поэтому на нем можно изобразить все ,что угодно
-в любом магазине масса оттенков, можно сочетать
-недорогой, чуть за 100рублей
-прекрасно обрабатывается выжигателем.
Просто кладешь выкройку и вырезаешь, и край одновременно(!) оплавляется, получается ровный, не то, что благовонием его обжигать, там такие комочки появляются нехорошие.



Вырезаем х/б прокладку, чтобы пожестче было и сшиваем с креп-сатином. Или можно хэбэшку вырезать, наложить на креп-сатин и оплавить.





Расшиваем







Подкладку я тоже вырезала выжигателем из креп-сатина, ведь хэбэшку такой сложной формы аккуратно  толком не подвернешь. Пришиваем подкладку к изнанке чадара. 
Ну потом там дхоти, кофты.....................И т.д..........

Нитай-Гаура Сундара, Казань, Говардхана-Пуджа 2011

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Красиво!
Как тяжко наверное вышивать?А почему сначала не вышить на пяльцах,а потом всё вырезать.

----------


## Прия дд

:doom: Как-то с самого начала к пяльцам не привыкла, я большим Божествам шила, в основном, паетками, а их и без пяльцев пришивать можно. В голубых одеждах прочная прокладка, чтобы завитушки форму держали, так что чадар не тянется, и без пяльцев вполне удобно. 

Я на пяльцах только вставки в чалму делаю, ну или когда гладью вышиваю

----------


## Лена з.

:heart:  Мне очень понравилась бабочка на чалме у Гирираджа, очень красивая чалма!
 Одежды Нитай Гаура Сундары здоровские, выжигатель вещь суперская и удобная, как я поняла по описаниям. :good: 
Такой штукой любые "кренделя" можно сделать :smilies: 
Прия - волшебница...  :smilies:   :smilies:

----------


## Прия дд

Лена, поделись рецептом канзашей

----------


## Лена з.

Обязательно, сфоткую сам процесс и выложу.

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

а мы паяльником работаем 25вольт нужно заточить конец и загнуть на 90 градусов цена 130 рублей

----------


## Yamuna dd

> Прия дд 
> Лена, поделись рецептом канзашей


Вот неплохой мастер класс по канзашкам))

http://forum.say7.info/topic39741.html

И видео http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL356TOwLPM

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

о ,спасибо,надо попробовать будет

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Смотрю-любуюсь, так красиво!
Матаджи, извините за глупый вопрос.
А что происходит с прежней одеждой Божеств?
Вы шьете новую, а старая наверное больше не одевается?

Просто у меня Божества еще спят...я узнаю на будущее.  :smilies:

----------


## Susila dasi

Одевается, особенно если каждый день Божеств одеваете. Если совсем износилась, тут разные варианты. Например - вставить в рамочку, красиво оформить и подарить как маха-прасад. Так в Москве от Божеств одёжки Вишну-рата дарил. Очень замечательный подарок. А если совсем изношены - чадары я оставляла, если они ещё живы, а старые основы сжигала, и новые шила.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

*Susila dasi*
Спасибо большое!

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

А кто нибудь может поделиться выкройками? в первую очередь интересуют сари и дхоти, ни и потом всякие разные штанишки,накидочки и.т.д.. Или хотя бы формулу их расчета. пример с обмоткой пленкой я честно говоря не совсем поняла...

----------


## Susila dasi

> А кто нибудь может поделиться выкройками? в первую очередь интересуют сари и дхоти, ни и потом всякие разные штанишки,накидочки и.т.д.. Или хотя бы формулу их расчета. пример с обмоткой пленкой я честно говоря не совсем поняла...


 Сари, дхоти - самое простое, так же как для людей делаете.  Но всё равно их самой нужно построить.
 Главное - основу для одежд сделать. А потом моделируете. Рисуете эскиз, а потом основу меняете.
А что непонятно с плёнкой?

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Сари и дхоти я на людей тоже никогда не кроила) На всем готовом живем))))в смысле купленном
Непонятно какие линии проводить на макете, как обозначать например вытачки, чем (пробовала рисовать по скотчу шариковой ручкой, не идет, гелевая-смазывается) ну и на мой взгляд, такой метод более менее подходит таким Божествам как Гаура-Нитай, а вот для Шри Кришны, у которого очень сложная, изогнутая поза, он как то не очень . Например, одно из самых сложных мест-рукава. Особенно если небольшое расстояние между грудью и согнутой рукой. А у меня основные Божества как раз Радха-Кришна.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Сари и дхоти я на людей тоже никогда не кроила) На всем готовом живем))))в смысле купленном
> Непонятно какие линии проводить на макете, как обозначать например вытачки, чем (пробовала рисовать по скотчу шариковой ручкой, не идет, гелевая-смазывается) ну и на мой взгляд, такой метод более менее подходит таким Божествам как Гаура-Нитай, а вот для Шри Кришны, у которого очень сложная, изогнутая поза, он как то не очень . Например, одно из самых сложных мест-рукава. Особенно если небольшое расстояние между грудью и согнутой рукой. А у меня основные Божества как раз Радха-Кришна.


По тому же принципу, что и одеваются. Даже без вытачек можно. Просто  прямоугольный кусочек ткани взять, можно ткань обычную, хлопок например. И на Божестве моделируете - обматываете, складки закладываете, закрепляете их, а потом на бумагу переносите. А вытачки обычно видно,  где делать. 
А по-поводу плёнки - это дело вкуса. Я увидела как делали выкройку таким способом  Радхе и Кришне, причём Оба так изогнуты..Ручкой пользовалась обычной, шариковой, линии сильно рисовала. Можно взять фломастер для дисков, просто потом нужно аккуратно снимать. 
Посмотрите, крой одежды для людей, там показаны основные линии. Или возьмите рассмотрите одежды Божеств уже сшитые, и по ним нарисуйте выкройки. Мне крой по-плёнке показлся интересным. Своим Божествам я двумя способами сделала - и по ткани, и по-плёнке.

----------


## Maral Alim

очень простые одежды для Гоура Нитай

----------


## Maral Alim



----------


## Maral Alim



----------


## Maral Alim



----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Это дхоти, как я понимаю? а какая у него длина в сравнении с ростом Божеств?

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Фото в последнем посте не отобразились(

----------


## Maral Alim

> Это дхоти, как я понимаю? а какая у него длина в сравнении с ростом Божеств?


ага, это дхоти. А размер выбрала просто несколько раз пробовав на Самих Божествах. :-)

----------


## Maral Alim

> Фото в последнем посте не отобразились(


:-( да чо то проблемы с фото сайтом. пробую загрузить через другой сайт.

----------


## Maral Alim



----------


## Maral Alim



----------


## Maral Alim



----------


## Maral Alim



----------


## Maral Alim



----------


## Narayani d.d.

научите пожалуйста делать украшения на голову для Шримати Радхарани  :dandavat:   вот как на этой картинке:
Вложение 0

 интересует два типа украшений:
вот этот "перчик" индийский - как сделать, чтобы он стоял вертикально, чем его крепить?
и второе - которое из цветов: из живых цветов я легко сделаю, а вот из чего можно еще? бусы там, ленты... подскажите пожалуйста  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

дорогие матаджи-мастерицы, подскажите пожалуйста, как оформить края одежды у Божеств. раньше я делала так: край обжигала на свечке (чтобы ткань не сыпалась), потом подворачивала и прошивала на машинке либо зигзагом, либо простой прямой строчкой. сверху пришивала тесьму, всё. 
но на тесьму уходит слишком много денег, больше чем на ткань, поэтому решила шить без тесьмы, ткани и так сами по себе красивые. что делать с краем? посоветуйте пожалуйста :dandavat:  :buket:

----------


## Susila dasi

> дорогие матаджи-мастерицы, подскажите пожалуйста, как оформить края одежды у Божеств. раньше я делала так: край обжигала на свечке (чтобы ткань не сыпалась), потом подворачивала и прошивала на машинке либо зигзагом, либо простой прямой строчкой. сверху пришивала тесьму, всё. 
> но на тесьму уходит слишком много денег, больше чем на ткань, поэтому решила шить без тесьмы, ткани и так сами по себе красивые. что делать с краем? посоветуйте пожалуйста


Я шью одежды с подкладкой из тонкого хлопка. Чтобы швы Божествам не мешали. Фотографии одежд Божеств Гурудева, их Мани Манжари сшила..

----------


## Narayani d.d.

большое спасибо за ответ, дорогая матаджи Сушила  :buket: 
я посмотрела все фотографии, но к сожалению, я пока не вижу, как я могу это применить, мы с Вами очень по-разному шьем. я шью без подклада в основном, но есть например подъюбники. использую в основном индийские ткани, больше половины из них - прозрачные сетки, на которых уже готовая вышивка, стразы, пайетки... дхоти\чоли понятное дело из непрозрачных тканей. мне главное шов не спрятать, а как-то красиво его оформить, но без тесьмы (у Вас все-таки на большинстве фото с тесьмой). 
пока в голову ничего кроме зигзага не приходит...
P.S.
Ваши подсолнухи - это просто чудо!  :mig:

----------


## Susila dasi

Можно край проклеить и посыпать серебряной или золотой пыльцой, пришить кружево, обвязать крючком какими-то подходящими нитками - можно золотыми, серебряными, другими какими-то. 
Я шью Божествам только с натуральных тканей, с синтетикой не могу работать, да и не нравиться она мне. Очень редко, только если в отделку куда-то.  :buket:  Можно можно воланчики из той же ткани делать, двойные - край будет подвёрнут.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

кружево - дороговато для меня, крючком - я не умею, а вот с блестками неплохая идея, но не на все ж одежды...
мне нравится синтетика  :smilies:  вырезала, край оплавила, прострочила - и все. а самое главное - эти ткани очень красивые, хб-шных я таких нарядных нигде не видела.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Фотографии одежд Божеств Гурудева


а есть фотографии Самих Божеств? очень хочется увидеть  :namaste:

----------


## Susila dasi

> кружево - дороговато для меня, крючком - я не умею, а вот с блестками неплохая идея, но не на все ж одежды...
> мне нравится синтетика  вырезала, край оплавила, прострочила - и все. а самое главное - эти ткани очень красивые, хб-шных я таких нарядных нигде не видела.


Я стараюсь с натуральных шить - шёлка, шерсти тонкой. Нахожу магазины с остатками, там можно очень дёшево купить, по 1-1.5 метра, по 50 см, людям особо такие кусочки не очень нужны. Покупала натуральный шёлк в Москве из элитных коллекций для Божеств в Храме по 150-300 руб за метр при ширине 150 м. И проблема с краем отпадает сама собою. Да и по качеству лучше. И если честно, для Божеств лучше с натуральных тканей шить.

----------


## Susila dasi

> а есть фотографии Самих Божеств? очень хочется увидеть


Если разрешат ссылки
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...2352163&type=3 - это у меня на фейсбуке.
http://foto.mail.ru/mail/mani.ids/123 - это у Мани Манжари
http://foto.mail.ru/mail/mani.ids/150/
Там ещё у неё папки посмотри, интересно.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

да, я знаю, что лучше шить из натуральных, но... пока  - что имеем. 
посмотрела фотографии - чудесно! Божества сладкие, одежды - прекрасные, смотреть одно удовольствие, невозможно оторваться!  :smilies: 
вопрос: вышивка - вся руками или на машинке? или покупаются заготовки?
кто-нибудь здесь умеет вышивать на машинке? сложно научиться? стоит ли покупать такую машинку и учиться самой или надо идти на курсы какие-нибудь?
 :buket:

----------


## Susila dasi

> да, я знаю, что лучше шить из натуральных, но... пока  - что имеем. 
> посмотрела фотографии - чудесно! Божества сладкие, одежды - прекрасные, смотреть одно удовольствие, невозможно оторваться! 
> вопрос: вышивка - вся руками или на машинке? или покупаются заготовки?
> кто-нибудь здесь умеет вышивать на машинке? сложно научиться? стоит ли покупать такую машинку и учиться самой или надо идти на курсы какие-нибудь?


Это всё ручная работа - и дизайн, и вышивка и шитьё - всё Мани Манжари. Вручную. Можно научиться вышивать на обычной машинке вручную. Где-то я даже скачивала курс. Немного в школе на курсы ходила, даже недавно свои работы нашла. Можно купить вышивальную машинку - это моя мечта! На ю-тубе море видео. А можно заказывать в Индии, во Вриндаване недорого вышивают. Я знаю адрес хорошего мастера, мне нравиться и качество и его дизайны. Если есть возможность, найдите курсы. Особенно по машинной вышивке на обычной машине. Очень хорошая вещь.

----------


## Светлана )

> Нахожу магазины с остатками, там можно очень дёшево купить, по 1-1.5 метра, по 50 см, людям особо такие кусочки не очень нужны. Покупала натуральный шёлк в Москве из элитных коллекций для Божеств в Храме по 150-300 руб за метр при ширине 150 м.


Susila, поделитесь информацией, где Вы это покупаете? Я брала тут:
http://www.mytextile.ru/contacts.html

----------


## Susila dasi

Это метро Марьино. Там садитесь на маршрутку в сторону рынка Барс-2. Ехать минут 10, остановка за этим рынком у магазина Евромаг - в нём "5-ка" магазин, "Фамилия" была и много других магазинчиков. На первом этаже спросите, где магазин ткани. Надеюсь, он там ещё есть. Новочеркасский бул., 10, к. 1,8 (495) 780-55-18 - это телефон администрации этого Евромага, у них можно спросить, есть ли ещё магазин с тканями. У них часто поступления бывают, спросите в какие дни.

----------


## Светлана )

Ура! Спасибо!

----------


## Narayani d.d.

расскажите пожалуйста, как делаются одежды для Божеств из цветов? что берется для основы?
у меня скопилась куча розочек из лент, думаю - может платье сделать из них для Шримати Радхарани...
 :namaste:

----------


## Прия дд

Хорошо помню культурный шок, когда впервые увидела Нитай Нимай Сундару



Вот с тех пор пробую сделать нечто подобное

----------


## Zlata

Согласна.. :good:  очень красивые у вас тоже.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

проволочка?леска?
мне нравится тоже,но я ещё люблю,чтоб тела виднее были:-)

----------


## Прия дд

Проволочка :smilies: 
Да, мне тоже нравится, чтоб тела виднее было, да только такие одежды сложно надеть ИЗЯЩНО, навык нужен. Или Бхакти побольше :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

маленьким вообще трудно шить

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

да,я тоже такой стайл люблю.
пысы.тока Гаура Нитай низзя волосы вперед делать,надо чтоб назад были убраны-это еще Према Раса в 94 вроде-ну короче на инсталляции Самарских Божеств говорил.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

дорогие матаджи, вы не могли бы описать технологию пошива одежд в таком стиле, как у красноярских Божеств?  :namaste:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

проволоку вставляете по крям чадаров,дхоти,поясов-и волнами закладываете,тут конечно надо,чтоб ширина была достаточная.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

о, спасибо за оперативный ответ!
а какого диаметра проволока? какая-то специальная? и как закладывать - сразу ее прошивать, когда края обрабатываю или она потом вдевается? и есть какие-то предпочтения в тканях, или в принципе любые можно?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

на здоровье!
диаметр проволоки зависит от многого-величины Божеств-соответственно одежд;материала,из которого сшиты одежды-если бархат например,он тяжелый,то можно потолще проволоку взять.а так-даже не знаю-0,5 мм наверно,или 1мм-какой там диаметр,тооненнькую в общем.
когда я в Литве жила,покупала ппроволоку в специальных магазинах,где швейные аксесуары-производст ва Германии,мне она очень нравилась-устойчивая к изгибанияю,не ломалась.в Индии тоже в магазинах с тесемками такую проволоку продают-золотистую и серебристую-я ее прям в тесьму вставляю.вшивать проволоку можно опять же по-разному-зависит от фасона одежд,можно вместе с загибанием края вшить,или в тесьму продеть..как будете шить-увидите,как лучше.
уточнее по предыдущему посту-ширина одежд должна быть достаточной,чтоб волны заложить-а то я написала непонятно-чего ширина...
во времена нужды препарировала провода-там в некоторых бывает внутри тонкая проволока,а бывает мноог медных,совсем тонюсеньких-такие не подойдут.
ткани любые можно-единственное,как я сказала выше-на тяжелые ткани нужна потолще проволока,или двойная протяжка-например в край материала,и в тесьму,чтоб лучше держались волны.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

... и еще раз - огромное спасибо!  :buket:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

:namaste:

----------


## Susila dasi

> расскажите пожалуйста, как делаются одежды для Божеств из цветов? что берется для основы?
> у меня скопилась куча розочек из лент, думаю - может платье сделать из них для Шримати Радхарани...


Из плотной ткани вырезаешь чадар, края подверни, прострочи, придумай рисунок и на клей для ткани клей цветы. В Храмах часто используют пистолеты с клеем, быстро получается. А если без него, то Текстильный клей Gutermann HT2.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

спасибо, я тоже орудую пистолетом, люблю енто дело. мне интересно какую именно плотную ткань брать? лен? или еще что подойдет?
 :buket:

----------


## Susila dasi

> спасибо, я тоже орудую пистолетом, люблю енто дело. мне интересно какую именно плотную ткань брать? лен? или еще что подойдет?


Хб - плотную, раньше её для матрасов и наперников на подушки делали, с плотным переплетением ниток, тик называется. У льна рыхлое плетение.

----------


## Прия дд

Вот несколько фото изготовления цветочных одежд

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/pujari/656

----------


## oksana

Хотела давно выложить фото наших Шри Шри Нитай Гоурасундара.  Одежды покупные но по-моему идея хорошая- чадры сшыты как обычный чадр,только на краях зашита вставка в виде веера и потом когда одеваю одежду закалываю к воротничку(при покупке сначала смутилась а бриджабаси показал как надо закалывать :-)

----------


## oksana

почему то не выложилось фото..попытка 2

----------


## oksana

а вот еще в польтишках пижамах..не знаю как назвать вообщем зимний вариант...

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Вот несколько фото изготовления цветочных одежд
> 
> http://foto.mail.ru/mail/pujari/656


 о, спасибо огромное, как раз то, что надо!  :namaste:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> а вот еще в польтишках пижамах..не знаю как назвать вообщем зимний вариант...


 простите за вопрос... а Им не жарко дома так стоять? или вы Их на прогулку собрали?

----------


## oksana

это наверное в Росси дома жарко..а в Италии дома очень холодно.. мы живем в дачном доме..мы сами в свитерах и носках спим..ну я и подумала что Божествам тоже холодно...

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

матаджи скажите что такое флизелин и как им пользоваться

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

плотный такой,под вышивку кладу

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> матаджи скажите что такое флизелин и как им пользоваться


бывает тканый-т.е. выглядит как ткань-обычно бежевого цвета,но его используют в верхней одежде.в шитье Божествам используют нетканый флезелин-т.е. какбы на бумажнй основе,ну там не совсем бумага,но примерно.он тоже может быть темный и светлый.также разной жесткости.вырезается деталь нужной формы,прикладывается на изнанку ткани клеевой стороной вниз,и приклеивается горячим утюгом.тут осторожно надо стемпературой-бо можно его расплавить ненароком.

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

Ananga Manjari d.d.
спасибо за такой подробный ответ...как раз у меня такой флизелин что вы описали.

спасибо огромное

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

на здоровье. :namaste: 
кстати можно наоборот-кусок флезeлина большой приклеить на ткань-и потом уже вырезать детали одежд.особо практично,если мелкие детали-с флезелин и ткань меньше ползет

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Матаджи, Харе Кришна!
Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно купить волосы, чтобы сделать парики для домашних Божеств Кришны и Радхи? Или может где-то продаются готовые парички?
Мурти 16 см в высоту.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

не помню название сайта-забейте в поисковик парики для кукол.можно по интернету заказать,надо только окружность головы знать.
можно и самой,я видела в инете где-то мастер класс позготовлянию волос для кукол из бахромы(тесьма такая),очень прикольно получается,совсем как волосы,их завить можно,и покрасить.правда на Ваши Божества такая технология не пойдет,они слишком маленькие.
Нада БИнду выкладывла мастер клас по изготовления париков Божеств..это на старом форуме что-ли было?

----------


## Светлана )

Видела на оптовых рынках типа торгово-ярмарочного комплекса "Москва" на м. Люблино или Торговый Комплекс "Дубровка" на м.Дубровка. Там можно поспрашивать, парики из синтетического волоса всегда есть.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Я не в Москве, а тут чёт не встречала в магазинах где швейную-вязальную фурнитуру продают. Бахрома на мои точно не подойдет.
По интернету попробую, спасибо  :buket: 




> Нада БИнду выкладывла мастер клас по изготовления париков Божеств..это на старом форуме что-ли было?


Это в этой теме, в начале. Только там сам описывается процесс изготовления, а где взять волосы - нет

----------


## Светлана )

Чего я еще нашла в интернете:
Мытье парика
 1. Осторожно устраните любые путаницы. Используйте расческу длинных, прямых волос и Ваши пальцы для волнистых, кудрявых париков.
2. Взбейте специальный шампунь для искусственных волос в холодной воде и погрузите  парик в эту воду. Оставьте его на 10-15 минут.
3. Промойте  парик в чистой холодной воде несколько раз, пока весь шампунь не будет удален, меняя каждый раз воду в емкости где стирается парик. (НЕ под струей воды из крана.)
4. Разведите небольшое количество кондиционера в прохладной воде и оставьте в ней парик еще на 10 минут.
 Сушка парика
 1. Заверните  парик в полотенце и осторожными похлопываниями устраните избыток воды. НИКОГДА не крутите и не причесывайте парик, пока он влажный.
2. Осторожно наденьте влажный парик на манекен (или подставку) и оставьте до полного высыхания на воздухе. 
3. Окончательно просушенный парик можно расчесать.
Для предотвращения повреждений искусственных волокон, никогда не используйте горячий фен, электрощипцы, термобигуди.
Храните  парик далеко от открытого пламени и всех других источников высокой температуры.
Лучше в картонной коробке или на болванке. Парик нужно складывать очень аккуратно,следить,чтобы на искусственных волосах не образовалось заломов. Кроме того,любой парик нужно время от времени проветривать.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

проще новый купить...я вот заметила,новый надо каждый год покупать,изнашивается сильно от чего-то.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Это в этой теме, в начале. Только там сам описывается процесс изготовления, а где взять волосы - нет


В отделе универмага Московский ,на 4 этаже,хобби кула.В др местах тоже есть,хоть в нете.Это чёрные локоны  козьей шерсти.Или можно купить синтетику.Там всякое.Поищите .

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Матаджи, подскажите пожалуйста
Хочу первый раз попробовать сшить одежду для Кришны и Радхи.
Может быть у кого есть выкройки?

Как шьются штанишки....или вернее как одеваются? Они сшиваются сзади или делаются какие-то застежки?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

а каких размеров Божества? я для маленьких никогда не шила, мои почти по пол метра.
для своих я шью ну очень просто и без всяких выкроек, вся красота наряда достигается за счет красивых тканей, тесьмы и драпировки: для Радхарани - юбка солнце-клёш, там никакой выкройки не надо, просто длина от талии до пола плюс обхват талии и припуски на швы и на небольшой запах юбки сзади. или сари - как обычное сари, только там где мы обычно завязываем на узелок - там кнопочка, можно пару выточек сделать, чтобы хорошо лежало по фигуре. ну и складочки конечно прострочить. ткань лучше потоньше брать, чтобы красиво драпировалось. кофточку я шью тоже до безобразия просто - квадрат с отверстием посередине  (это горловина). сторона квадрата равна полному обхвату под грудью, плюс припуски на швы, плюс немного на застёжку. если на завязках - то припуски на застежку оставлять не надо. по углам квадрата кнопки либо завязки-ленточки. одеваешь через голову, сначала  "задние" углы завязываешь спереди, передние - сзади. получается чоли с рукавами  :smilies:  можно пришить красивую тесьму и вообще понашивать всякого, поприклеивать цветочки всякие - на что фантазии хватит. но я особо не усердствую - все равно потом под кучей украшений этой красоты не видно. если одеваете пару ниток бус - тогда конечно, можно красиво кофточку расшить. ну и накидка разумеется - это вообще может быть просто прямоугольник красивой ткани, с обшитыми краями и тесьмой.
шью еще для своих Радхарани и Лалиты всякие дизайнерские вещи, но это сложно и не является необходимостью  :smilies: 
у Божеств мужского пола всё вообще проще: дхоти, чадар и тюрбан. дхоти - выкроить прямоугольник, застрочить складки в двух местах (те, которые спереди и те, которые между ног назад протягивают), загнуть и прошить края, пришить тесьму и кнопочки - готово. если ткань красивая (я покупаю в индийских магазинах), то дхоти очень шикарно смотрится. бывает уже ткань с фигурно вырезаным краем, богатой вышивкой, ярким рисунком - тогда тесьма не нужна. есть еще одна фишка - шить дхоти немного больше, чем по размеру - тогда оно очень пышно драпируется. наш Кришна стоит в привлекательной позе трилинга и дхоти на Нем смотрится просто абалденно, и спереди и сзади и вообще со всех сторон.
штанов я не признаю  :smilies: 
чадар - просто прямоугольник или хитро вырезанный кусок ткани (в смысле если там вышивка или узор какой, который жалко резать - то его обрезаешь вокруг), самое главное - это красивая драпировка, есть разные варианты.
тюрбаны... раньше я готовые делала ( просто толстая косичка из тканей внутри с синтепоном), свернутая в кольцо. на них можно нашить и наклеить всякого красивого. теперь перешла на просто ткани, в тон одеждам, то есть каждый раз, когда переодеваю Божеств - наворачиваю Им новые тюрбаны. тюрбан украшается разными косичками из ткани, веерами из ткани, искусственными и живыми цветами, брошками, цепочками, бусами и тд. советую посмотреть фотографии, в инете их много.
также пояса... можно просто тонкую ткань задрапировать вокруг талии или бедер - как для Шри Кришна - так и для Радхарани, а можно повесить какое-нибудь украшение типа колье  :smilies: ))

----------


## Ольга Ч.

*Narayani d.d.*
Спасибо большое!
Вы так вдохновенно пишете, что мне уже не терпится начать делать  :buket: 
У меня Божества маленькие, Кришна 16 см с подставкой, Радха еще поменьше.
Отличная идея с дхоти. И еще мне очень понравилось, что тюрбан можно накручивать из ткани.

Скажите, а в костюме надо выдерживать какой-то стиль (по штатам Индии), или можно импровизировать и все зависит от фантазии?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

импровизировать можно, но только в рамках рекомендаций  :smilies:  в нарядах в основном выдерживается индийский стиль (которых на самом деле масса... мне кажется, что для Радхарани можно например шить наряды в стиле  
Lehenga,  вот например http://www.utsavfashion.com/store/sa...x?icode=lsd478).  в эти же стили по каким-то причинам входят некоторые мусульманские и христианские веяния и представления о целомудрии... отдельная тема  :doom:  )
У Радхарани всегда должно быть покрыто практически все тело и Ее никто не должен видеть обнаженной, кроме вас. (во время абхишеки, на которой может присутствовать еще кто-то кроме вас, Божеств закутывают в белые хлопковые ткани). волосы заплетены в косу. юбка или сари до пола или еще длиннее, иногда делают ну очень длинные пышные юбки, которые ниспадают красивыми складками с алтаря. но тут я бы посоветовала соблюдать меру, чтобы Шри Кришна рядом не выглядел как дитё рядом с мамой  :smilies: , потому что длиннющие юбки зрительно увеличивают рост Радхарани и соответственно уменьшают рост Кришны. а Он у нас высокий стройный юноша  :smilies: , нужно это соблюдать. если делаете очень длинную юбку - тогда наверните Кришне тюрбан побольше и повыше, прикрепите побольше и повыше вееров, перьев, разных заколок - это зрительно увеличит рост.
стопы Радхарани никогда не открывать - это наше самое главное сокровище и мы его тщательно скрываем  :smilies: . исключение составляет Ее день рождения - тогда немного приоткрываются стопы, чтобы преданные в этот особенный день могли получить особую милость. плечи всегда покрыты кофточкой чоли, длина рукавов - на ладонь выше от локтя. кофточка должна полностью закрывать живот. иногда лотосное лицо Радхики прикрывают красивой прозрачной вуалью (чтобы Она могла сквозь нее кокетничать с Шри Кришной  :smilies:  ). это основной стандарт, данный Шрилой Прабхупадой.
теперь о "вольностях"  :mig:  которые иногда допустимы, но лучше особо не увлекаться. хотя конечно для домашних Божеств стандарт всегда помягче и также, это зависит на что вы медитируете. еще зависит от погоды и от самого наряда. если на улице жара - я вообще могу забрать у Них чадары. для Радхарани делаю различные прически, не только косу. могу заплести две косы, можно их уложить красиво на голове, можно сделать пышный узел с локонами и косами - посмотрите индийские фильмы  :mig:  иногда расчесываю и оставляю просто распущеными, жалко такую красоту прятать в косы, пусть Кришна на Ее роскошные локоны любуется  :smilies: 
также для дома могу сделать не чоли, а канчули - короткая кофточка без рукавов и даже без бретелей. или короткое чоли, когда открыт живот. 
накидку дома не всегда одеваю на голову, могу просто на плечи или на руки набросить - чисто для ансамбля  :smilies: 
также шью для Радхарани и Лалиты платья типа свадебных или вечерних, но это больше мои "неафтаритетные" дизайнерские выкрутасы... можете меня отшлепать  :smilies: )))
часто в храмах на большие праздники шьют для Божеств очень красивые наряды, полностью покрытые цветами - живыми! или павлиньими перьями. 

Кришна и Баларама - для Них дхоти, чадар, тюрбан (или корона) и иногда пояс. голова всегда должна быть чем-то украшена или покрыта, без этого наряд считается незавершенным. то есть всегда - либо тюрбан, либо накидка на голову (очень редко, но бывает, есть на старинных изображениях), либо корона, или венок из цветов. что-нибудь. и не забывайте павлинье перо. для Шри Баларамы - либо павлинье, либо лебединое. (пишу не только для Шри Шри Радха-Кришна, но и для других Божеств, так как тему будут другие участники форума читать, может кто-нибудь захочет что-то обсудить или поделиться). Шри Гауранга и Шри Нитьянанда - дхоти, чадар, тюрбан, пояса иногда. также много шьют курты и штаны, которых раньше в Индии не носили (и которых я не признаю  :smilies:  ). данное влияние на индийский стиль одежды оказало вторжение англичан и мусульман. 
в жару для наших трансцендентных юношей также шьют шорты. то есть либо действительно типа шорты, либо короткое дхоти. можно тогда расписать узорами Их лотосные ноги и надеть побольше украшений, цветов и колокольчиков - будет красиво.

если вы есть на фэйсбуке - могу отправить вам приглашение в пару групп, где общаются преданные на тему шитья и украшения Божеств. там много фото и есть немного видео, например как накручивать красивые тюрбаны для Божеств.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Narayani d.d.
Здесь в теме писали, что нельзя использовать синтетические ткани. В таком случае выбор тканей будет очень ограничен...чтобы и красиво и натурально. Вы  тоже не покупаете синтетические ткани?




> если вы есть на фэйсбуке - могу отправить вам приглашение в пару групп, где общаются преданные на тему шитья и украшения Божеств. там много фото и есть немного видео, например как накручивать красивые тюрбаны для Божеств.


Это было бы очень здорово! Спасибо, я с удовольствием

----------


## Narayani d.d.

я не парюсь по поводу синтетика или нет, коплю денег, еду в магазины, покупаю всё, что мне нравится. натуральных тканей выбор не совсем ограничен, но вы правы, того разнообразия уже нет. я вот люблю ткани с вышивкой брать, с блестками, с наклееными стразами... если она еще и будет натуральной - я вообще разорюсь  :smilies:  хотя иногда попадается, очень красивая и даже никогда не подумаешь, что натуральная. просто купила, потому что симпатичная и недорого, стала потом края обжигать - а они не плавятся!  :smilies:  и приятный такой запах горящего хлопка  :smilies: 
хорошие шелка например, стоят совсем недешево, от 50 евро за метр, вчера за 76 видела. на комплект одежд для Радхарани, Лалиты и Шри Кришна у меня уходит иногда 3-4 разных куска ткани, по метру длиной и полтора шириной. если брать по таким ценам - это либо один комплект в год шить, либо я не знаю...  :smilies:  если сильно переживаете, что Божествам некомфортно в синтетических одеждах - можете шить подклады из хлопка  :smilies:  

отправьте мне в личку свои координаты на фб, зафрендимся и я отправлю вам приглашения в те группы  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!  :smilies:

----------


## oksana

наконец-то дошила новые одежды. спасибо преданным за идею... получились очень красиво. такая идея дхоти мне нравится.
Шри шри Нитай Гоурасундара кий! джай!!!

----------


## Ольга Ч.

*Оксана*, очень красиво получилось

----------


## oksana



----------


## Narayani d.d.

сладкие такие Божества!  :smilies:  и чадары мне очень понравились  :good:

----------


## oksana

спасибо большое...да Они очень сладкие!!!!

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Narayani d.d.
Подскажите пожалуйста, как крепить вот такой головной убор?


Трижды переделывала, но он совсем не держится. Я пыталась внутрь обода вставлять проволочку, но чёт не помогает. Может есть какие секреты?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Narayani d.d.
> Подскажите пожалуйста, как крепить вот такой головной убор?


насколько я знаю, их вообще подвешивают к потолку или к верху алтяря на крепкие нити, к голове не особо крепят. либо этот обод-нимб держится на стойке, которая крепится к талии Божества. короче, не на голову никак  :smilies: 
либо если все-таки хотите к голове - то я думаю только проволока, довольно крепкая либо согнутая в несколько раз и, скорее всего, обшитая тканью, чтобы не царапала Божества и ваши руки, и ни за что не цеплялась.
попробуйте вот что: сделать такой как я описала проволочный каркас в виде перевёрнутой буквы т, где горизонтальную линию загибаете по верху головы от уха до уха (или за ушами), а вертикальная - от макушки до затылка. на каркас крепится сам обод - как вы его до этого крепили. тогда эта конструкция не должна сваливаться. 
расскажите, где вы покупали такой обод? или сами мастерили?  :smilies:

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> насколько я знаю, их вообще подвешивают к потолку или к верху алтяря на крепкие нити, к голове не особо крепят. либо этот 
> расскажите, где вы покупали такой обод? или сами мастерили?


Это половинка от колечка для ключей. Откусила плоскогубцами половину, получилась дуга :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Это половинка от колечка для ключей. Откусила плоскогубцами половину, получилась дуга


не, я имела в виду саму корону - сами вышивали?

----------


## Ольга Ч.

У меня он не такой же точно, принцип тот же... в форме короны и с висюльками
А так с цветочками

----------


## Sri Sri NitayDayalGauraNataraj dasi

> Narayani d.d.
> Подскажите пожалуйста, как крепить вот такой головной убор?
> 
> 
> Трижды переделывала, но он совсем не держится. Я пыталась внутрь обода вставлять проволочку, но чёт не помогает. Может есть какие секреты?


скорее всего у Радхики это литая корона. а еще у не слишком больших Божеств я видела подобный головном убор у Радхики и это все крепилось как на гребешок ( http://i005.radikal.ru/0907/de/cd2e5d73369e.jpg   - что то типа этого ), то есть в волосы, но кажется, что такие приспособления можно только в дхаме найти. в принципе, если Ваши Божества не слишком большие, можно это сшить просто как корону.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Чандрику на блю тек можно.Я так леплю.

А сияние висит на леске(возможно)

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Вот как получилось

----------


## Narayani d.d.

славно вышло! и цвет очень приятный, молодец! :buket:

----------


## Lesha

> Не пугайтесь белых глаз, это процесс реставрации совместила с создания выкройки-основы.


Здорово получается

----------


## Пётр Д.

Никогда ничего не шил. Хочу послужить своему маленькому Гопалу. Help!

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Никогда ничего не шил. Хочу послужить своему маленькому Гопалу. Help!


 насколько Он маленький?  :smilies:  традиционно шьют "юбочку" с небольшой рубашечкой. 
лично мне не очень нравится этот вариант. я бы просто заматывала в каупину и чадар из тонких ярких хлопковых тканей. красиво, чисто, удобно, практично. а "юбочку" можно пошить отдельно и использовать как украшение асаны, где Он ползает  :smilies:  либо большую, как спинку асаны, либо несколько поменьше, приколоть булавками на спинку асаны... также тюрбаны Ему можно наворачивать... можно сделать Ему качели, колыбель... 
я тоже мечтаю о Шри Гопале. только хочу большого, мраморного - вот такого:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> традиционно шьют "юбочку" с небольшой рубашечкой.


   типа вот http://www.radhikastore.com/index.ph...lk-4-inch.html

----------


## Narayani d.d.

http://www.radhikastore.com/index.ph...y-outfits.html

----------


## Пётр Д.

Очень красивые одежды. А есть в Питере кто мог бы показать как это делается?

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Шашимукхи матаджи - спец мирового класса по одеждам Божеств. Дам ее телефон.

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

Narayani d.d.

могли бы вы мне скинуть приглашения в группы по шитью Божествам??

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

Кто нибудь знает "высоту" Божеств Е.С.Гопал Кришны Госвами.
хочу пошить одежды для Гаура Нитай так как своих еще нет, а шить ооооочень хочу

----------


## Susila dasi

> Narayani d.d.
> 
> могли бы вы мне скинуть приглашения в группы по шитью Божествам??


А где такая группа есть? Можно мне тоже?

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

матаджи Нараяни писала что в фэйсбуке есть  какие то группы созданные вайшнавами , где есть фото и видео  как шить одежды.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Narayani d.d.
> 
> могли бы вы мне скинуть приглашения в группы по шитью Божествам??


я лучше сразу опубликую тут адреса этих групп - стучите и да откроют вам двери  :smilies: 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/184524924978533/
http://www.facebook.com/groups/284128391663107/
http://www.facebook.com/groups/126242687391868/

----------


## Susila dasi

> я лучше сразу опубликую тут адреса этих групп - стучите и да откроют вам двери 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/184524924978533/
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/284128391663107/
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/126242687391868/


Спасибо. Стучусь..

----------


## Лелихана д.д.

Мои одежды для Шри Шри Радха-Кришны на вышивальной машине. Радхаштами в Екатеринбурге. Правда всей красоты одежд не видно, зато видна красота Божеств.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Павлинчики красивые  :smilies:

----------


## Radha-namini dd

> Никогда ничего не шил. Хочу послужить своему маленькому Гопалу. Help!


В основном, юбочка и чадар. К слову, рубашечек никогда не видела. 
Хотя, в своем детстве-отрочестве шила и штанишки и даже типа толстовки с капюшоном  :crazy: 
А дхоти Гопалу тоже можно. Я шила, выглядит хорошо, хотя, конечно, не так пышно, как юбочки.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> красота Божеств.


О.А давайте делиться узорами для вышивальной машины???

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Кстати,подумываю свою машину продавать,а покупать покруче!У кого есть опыт в швейно-вышивальных машинах,какие лучше?
И сразу,кто желает мою старую купить?Она не старая конечно,хорошая,новая почти,шила раз 9 на ней.

----------


## Лелихана д.д.

У меня всего два узора. Мы вышиваем на профессиональной машине. Она не наша, но есть возможность вышивать. Тоже хочу свою. Нада, а у вас какая машина? Вот еще чадары вышитые для наших Шри Шри Гаура Нитай.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

класс.у меня бразер  вышивальная машина .

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

воть

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

самые хорошие професиональные швейные машинки-это Juki  . не знаю,есть ли они вышивальные,погугли.вобще все японки хороши-митцубиси,ямаха.

----------


## Лелихана д.д.

Эта тема уже обсуждалась, но хотелось узнать точно, может у тех кто сведущ в поклонение Божествам. Можно все таки,чтобы тела Божества касались синтетические ткани? В Маяпуре явно синтетические тонкие чадары у Панча-Таттвы или просто глаз не все видит? Просто есть очень красивые ткани тонкие, мягко драпирующиеся.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Эта тема уже обсуждалась, но хотелось узнать точно, может у тех кто сведущ в поклонение Божествам. Можно все таки,чтобы тела Божества касались синтетические ткани? В Маяпуре явно синтетические тонкие чадары у Панча-Таттвы или просто глаз не все видит? Просто есть очень красивые ткани тонкие, мягко драпирующиеся.


В Майапуре одежды сшиты из натуральных тканей и синтетики, но подкладка - синтетика. Не знаю, почему они так шьют. Синтетику даже человеку неприятно носить на теле. Можно сшить одежды из синтетики, а подкладу, которая тела Божества касается, лучше сделать из тонкой хлопковой ткани или натурального шёлка. Как средства позволяют. Здесь фото изнанки одежд Божеств Индрадьюмна Свами, которые шьёт Мани Манжари - https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...81207086894513. Здесь сами Божества в этих одеждах - http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...9572666&type=3.

----------


## Susila dasi

На самом деле натуральный шифон драпируется лучше любой синтетики.

----------


## Zlata

> Здесь фото  одежд Божеств Индрадьюмна Свами, которые шьёт Мани Манжари - https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...81207086894513. Здесь сами Божества в этих одеждах - http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...9572666&type=3.


Это потрясающий труд, такой кропотливый.Интересно, Мани Манджари вышивает все вручную или машинная вышивка тоже присутствует в ее одеждах? Если машинная , то какой модели ее машинка, знаете? Я вот никак не могу найти модель чтобы тамбурным швом вышивала(косичкой)..

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

руками она всё и рисует....вроде бы...

----------


## oksana

а еще хотела у преданных спросить.... вроде не по теме к божествам.. но все же.. может кто вышивал маха мантру на санскрите и есть схема?(очень нужно для вьяса пуджи)? спасибо

----------


## Манджуваника д

Вы хотите вышить крестом? Если найдется надпись (изображение) - могу сделать схемку, только указывайте размеры: сколько на сколько крестов должна быть. Матаджи, дорогие, могу любое изображение "разбить", если пожелаете - у меня программка такая специальная. Буду рада помочь, пишите если что. :buket:  :friends:

----------


## Лелихана д.д.

Кто нибудь может сказать, где искать этот сайт deity-dress.com Старая ссылка из этой темы не работает.

----------


## Akriti d.d.

Дорогие матаджи! Я здесь новенькая. Здесь ссылка на мой альбом на Фэйсбуке -http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1913577533908.82352.1676026744&type=3- вышивка одежд и роспись Божеств. Если кого-то что-то вдохновит или будут вопросы- пишите, пожалуйста:devidasi@mail.ru/
Акрити д.д.

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

> Кто нибудь может сказать, где искать этот сайт deity-dress.com Старая ссылка из этой темы не работает.


так прямо и введите deity-dress.com, страница работает

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

а кто-нибудь знает, какой техникой вышивают в Индии? по разным накопанным фоткам понятно, что ткань натягивают, а потом вышивают, а что у них за палочка-иголочка? и как оно работает?  :smilies:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

в закрытом женском разделе у нас есть тема про вышивку такую.зайдите туда,и почитайте.это крючок такой специальный тоненький

----------


## Мария Андреевна Муарамова

> AlenaGi примите и мои поклоны.
> я прямо сейчас не могу,мы тут в состоянии переезда,сидим на чемоданах,все божественные принадлежности запакованы.
> тут в теме вроде есть мастер-класс для снятия выкроек с Божеств.
> я делаю шов сади на ножках.тогда никаких швов не видно сбоку.
> я постараюсь-как только,так сразу


 мне тоже очень,очень надо выкройку штанишек для Трибанги Кришны. если есть возможность,хоть картинку выложите.
дхоти я шить умею.но Они у нас такие маленькие и лишние складки не очень смотрятся,потому хочу попробовать штанишки но не умею(((

----------


## oksana

А здесь хочу выложить фото новых одежд....

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> я тоже мечтаю о Шри Гопале. только хочу большого, мраморного - вот такого:
> Вложение 5218


мечты сбываются  :smilies:

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Тоже очень нужна выкройка для штанишек-я даже не представляю. как их закреплять, если только на кнопках или липучках сзади

----------


## сундар гопал

Харе Кришна.Нужна помощь,чтобы сшить новую асану для Шалаграма(старая не пережила стирки).Фото старой асаны,размеры могу выслать в л/с.Размер оплаты на Ваше усмотрение. 8-926-317-41-01. Сундар Гопал.Москва.

----------


## Алиса Лузгина

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как шить вот такие туго натянутые дхоти?

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Ади Гауранги, я к вам в контакте в друзья поросилась, София Булгова, зайдите в фотографии, папка "личное". Если вам понравятся,какие дхоти у моих Кришны и Баларамы, я вам объясню, как я делаю. Очень просто.

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

не поросилась, а попросилась :tongue:

----------


## Светлана )

Увидела прекрасные обучающие видео, как вышивать одежды для Божеств люневильским крючком:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTW5jB8X0wk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4e5CKl8ox8
И простым крючком:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3xM...CyR1PzEUq5X8v4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KG2rAKnb80
И просто иглой:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnu...7ITAQIw/videos
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqC5FGlg-0o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6zaXa9-uVA

Идеи для алтаря:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7y0eMwDZvE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWMOmqebCSE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5SZm1jco_A
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG6iwqwKsD4

Очень красиво,но ни разу так не делала. Матаджи, кто что пробовали так вышивать, покажите, поделитесь опытом!

----------


## Светлана )

Как переводить рисунок на ткань:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWewv67G-fk

Печать на ткани штампиками:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5n9NOPWcWFU

----------


## Светлана )

Ещё вышивка крючком.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR-4fKEFxZ4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SouywbDY8MA
И  вдохновение...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J4HgfOLS4c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y05vWyK4UY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gzyhVN9D4I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyGUAxaLY7k
Вышивка плюс приклеиваем стразики:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0ObdyBwE7w

----------


## Susila dasi

> Увидела прекрасные обучающие видео, как вышивать одежды для Божеств люневильским крючком:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTW5jB8X0wk
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4e5CKl8ox8
> Очень красиво,но ни разу так не делала. Матаджи, кто что пробовали так вышивать, покажите, поделитесь опытом!


Харе Кришна. Спасиб, Светлана, за подборку. Я пока-что не вышивала крючками, только набираюсь теории и материалы покупаю. Первые две ссылки - это не люневильские крючки. Первый - кловел, другой индийский аари. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi79f-ustNo - здесь про люневильские крючки и какая разница в между ними.

----------


## Светлана )

Спасибо!!! Так здорово. Только что разобралась, что как называется. А какой тип крючка лучше осваивать для начала и -какой лучше по возможностям?
И, может быть, из опыта, посоветуйте, где можно приобрести или заказать его?

----------


## Светлана )

Нашла такую хорошую обучайку:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEdUuSQAMRk

----------


## Светлана )

Тут мастер-классы по одеждам и чалмам!
Золотая Коллекция. Шьем одежды для Божеств
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4yNd/xg...1%D1%82%D0%B2/

А полностью вот:
Поклонение Божествам - Золотая Коллекция
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4yNd/xgdWuZXMF

----------


## Laksmi Sundari dd

Харе Кришна! Шью на заказ одежды для Божеств, парички, асаны! присоединяйтесь к моим группам в соцсетях ВКонтакте https://vk.com/laksmisundari, в Одноклассниках https://www.ok.ru/group/54943069372527 или пишите на почту Laksmisundari.dd@gmail.com Мои работы  парички

----------

